# Mal wieder Anfängerfragen



## Schefchen (19. Aug. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich nun einige Male durch das Forum getobt bin, bin ich mir sicher, dass mein Garten unbedingt einen Miniteich braucht. 

Es soll so eine Fertigwanne werden. Mir gefällt allerdings nicht, dass man das schwarze Plastik immer irgendwo sehen kann. Nun habe ich bei den Fachbeiträgen gesehen, dass man die Flächen mit Sand oder Kies bekleben kann. Würde das halten, wenn man eine Schicht Silikon auf die Wanne schmiert und dann den Sand drauf streut?

Ich hab schon häufig gelesen, dass als Untergrund Spielsand verwendet wird und dann noch eine Schicht Kies drauf kommt. Wozu dient dabei die zusätzliche Kiesschicht? Würde der Sand alleine nicht ausreichen?

Mein Freund ist der Meinung, dass der Teich ohne eine Pumpe sehr schnell umkippen könnte. Eigentlich war mein Plan aber keine Pumpe und keinen Filter zu verwenden.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mal wieder Anfängerfragen*

Hallo Schefchen,
erst mal ein "Hallo" von mir!   
Hier im Forum gibt es viele Anleitungen, viele Lösungen für viele Fragestellungen. Deine musst Du uns erst noch erklären - sorry.
Wen das Becken voller Pflanzen wachsen soll, dann ist die Bodengestaltung uninteressant, weil selbiger nicht zu sehen.
Bei mir hatte ich befürchtet, sowieso nicht auf den Grund sehen zu können (weil auf großer Fläche um meinen Steg habe ich über 1,30 m Tiefe. Dem ist erfreulicherweise nicht so, dennoch stören mich und die Bewohner meine Folienfalten und ds Foliengrau nicht - ganz im Gegenteil, besonders letztere sind so noch zu beobachten, weil sie sich am Boden sicher fühlen...
Wenn Du in Deinem Teich große Freiflächen hast, diese nicht schwarz aussehen sollen, dann bist Du bei Deinen Vorschlägen. Ich finde Putz, frisch mit Sand beworfen, am einfachsten und effektivsten. Am besten für den Teich ist "Natursteinmörtel", also welcher auf Trasszementbasis. Die Verarbeitung ist dafür bescheiden, und er hat eine tagelange Abbindezeit. Dafür wird das Wasser nicht alkalisch bei der Erstbefüllung, und ist er haltbarer unter und am Wasser...
Große Freiflächen will man sehen, wenn man sich solche Arbeit macht (bzw, die Tiere imTeich?), und auch am Boden sollen keine Algen wachsen. Das geht nur, wenn man das Wasser in der Freifläche filtert, damit bist Du bei einem Filter und einer Pumpe. Ein "Luftsprudler" wird da nicht reichen. Soweit meine Gedanken, es werden sich sicher noch mehr Leute melden...


----------



## Ares (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mal wieder Anfängerfragen*

Hallo,

planst Du auch Fische in Deinem Teich zu halten? Dann brauchst Du sicher auch einen guten Filter. Ohne Fische und bei reichlich Bepflanzung werden dem Wasser genügend Nährstoffe entzogen, so das Algen kaum noch eine Chance haben 
Ich habe z. Z. in einem Kübel mit Spielsand einige Wasserpflanzen und das Wasser ist schon seit Monaten absolut klar. 

Den Kunststoffrand könnte man sicher auch mit Ufermatten abdecken. Bei guter Bepflanzung bleibt er aber auch so sicher nicht lange sichtbar.

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## jojo1975 (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mal wieder Anfängerfragen*

Hi Schefchen,
ich denke das Anbringen von Sand mit Hilfe von Silikon wird höchstens bis zum ersten Frost halten. Putz oder Mörtel würde ich in einem Miniteich auf gar keinen Fall verarbeiten da sich daraus noch lange Kalk löst was bei dem geringen Volumen zu sehr hartem Wasser führt. 

Es gibt aber Hersteller, die schon was passendes anbieten wie z.B. hier: http://www.valenta-aquaristik.de/de/v_shop/artikel/1/TH11210.html   oder hier: http://www.valenta-aquaristik.de/de/v_shop/artikel/1/THF1812.html

Eine Filterung wirst Du bei guter Bepflanzung im Miniteich nicht brauchen da Du sowieso keine Fische einsetzen solltest. Ausserdem sollte der Miniteich halbschattig stehen.

Gruss, Alex


----------



## elkop (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mal wieder Anfängerfragen*

hallo ..... und willkommen,
deine bedenken sind unnötig. der rand einer teichwanne ist mit ufermatten oder geschickten pflanzenbewuchs bald nicht  mehr zu sehen und wenn du (hoffentlich) keine fische willst, brauchst du sicher keine technik. 
mein mini läuft seit drei jahren, hat aber fast zwei jahre gedauert, bis er richtig eingespielt war. anfangs kämpfte ich mit ein bissl algen, jetzt wächst mir das ding fast zu, also muss ich immer ein wenig auslichten, damit ich meine tiere im teich sehen kann, denn das wasser ist klar und ich sehe bis auf den grund, der mit sand und feinem kies bedeckt ist.
die richtigen pflanzen, unter wasser und über wasser, geduld und das befolgen der guten ratschläge unserer fachleute bringen es. versuchs doch einfach mal.


----------



## Christine (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mal wieder Anfängerfragen*

Hallo Schefchen,

herzlich Willkommen bei den Miniteichen - meine beiden ersten Vorredner haben - glaube ich - übersehen, dass wir von einem Miniteich sprechen - also ich denke mal Dein Begehr ist eine Teichschale von 400 bis 600 l Inhalt oder sogar weniger.

Vergiss also das ganze Filtergedöns. Wie Alex schon schrieb: Pflanzen sind das A und O - dann kippt da auch nichts. Ein kleines Wasserspiel vielleicht zur Deko und um die Mückenlarven zu ärgern. Kies auf dem Sand halte ich für überflüssig und eher kontraproduktiv.

Den hässlichen schwarzen Wulst kannst Du durch sog. Ufermatten tarnen oder mit Kieselfolie, wobei ich immer die Ufermatte bevorzugen würde, weil sie mit der Zeit bewächst.



Auf dem Foto siehst Du ein 560-Liter-PE-Becken, dessen Ränder mit Ufermatte getarnt sind. Wenn Du hier durch die Miniteich-Abteilung stöberst, findest Du sicher noch mehr Beispiele.


----------



## teichibald (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mal wieder Anfängerfragen*

nabend,

wenn du keine ufermatten benutzen willst kannst du auch deine idee aufgreifen und wie du vorhattest mit sand bestreuen, silikon ist dafür aber nicht geeignet. Du kannst es aber mit epoxidharz machen, habe damit mein terrarium gemacht und den bachlauf vom teich versiegelt, geht wunderbar, einstreichen und mit Sand bewerfen. 

MfG

teichibald


----------



## StefanBO (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mal wieder Anfängerfragen*

Hallo, zur Erklärung noch ein Nachtrag zum Boden: Eine Kiesschicht ist nur sinnvoll, wenn du Fische hast, die (sonst) zu viel Trübstoffe aufwirbeln. Das betrifft wohl insbesondere Goldfische und Kois (habe aber selbst keine Erfahrungen mit wühlenden Fischen). Bei reinem (Spiel)sand würde ich nach allem, was ich bisher (nicht nur hier im Forum!) gelesen habe, noch Lehm untermischen.

Bei Lehmmangel eventuell zusätzlich auch etwas Ton (z.B. Bentonit), aber das ist dann wohl schon nicht mehr der "Standardtipp"


----------



## Grissly (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mal wieder Anfängerfragen*

Hallo,
Ich würde von Spielsand abraten. 
Bei mir hat sich nach ein paar Monaten der Sand dunkel gefärbt...anschließend habe ich den gesamten Teich leer gepumpt und den Sand entfernen müssen, was kein Spaß war, denn der Sand stank sehr nach "faulen Eiern" :?

An was es lag weiß ich heute noch nicht.

Gruß
Grissly


----------



## Christine (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mal wieder Anfängerfragen*



> An was es lag weiß ich heute noch nicht.



Bestimmt nicht am Sand. Spielsand muss - wie alles, was Kinder in die Finger bekommen - einigen Anforderungen entsprechen.
Ich hab das Zeug seit Jahren problemlos als Teichgrund. 

Warum und was bei Dir im Teich gegammelt hat, hättest Du mal genauer untersuchen sollen.


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mal wieder Anfängerfragen*

[OT]Was da gammelt steht im Profil,
Kot von jeder Menge Fisch und einer
Schildkröte in 2300 Liter[/OT]


----------



## Schefchen (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mal wieder Anfängerfragen*

Besten Dank für die vielen informativen Antworten!

In meinem 500-600 l Miniteich sollen natürlich keine Fische wohnen. Kies wäre dann also nur Deko. Frage mich jetzt wozu ich das ganze Ding eingentlich mit Sand auslegen soll. Kann ich die Pflanzen nicht einfach in Körben, die mit Steinen beschwert sind, einsetzen?

Wie funktioniert das denn mit diesen Ufermatten? Dass ich den äußeren Rand verstecken kannn, glaube ich. Die Fertigbecken haben ja immer diese "zweite Wulst", die die Pflanzzone begrenzt-> die will ich aber nicht sehen. Auf den meisten Fotos ist die aber deutlich zu erkennen.


----------



## StefanBO (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mal wieder Anfängerfragen*

Sand mit Lehmanteil unterstützt die Selbstreinigungskräfte des Wassers. Wenn du es genauer wissen möchtest, empfehle ich dieses Buch (gebrauchte, ältere Ausgabe, beachte die entsprechende Rezension).


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mal wieder Anfängerfragen*

Hallo Schefchen,
nur Sand in Deinem Miniteich wäre tödlich, oder kontraproduktiv... .
Die Pflanzen in Deinem Teich (egal wie klein) haben Ansprüche an ihre Ernährung. Mit Zuckerwasser alleine würde auch ein Mensch nicht lange klarkommen.... :evil.
Der Begriff "Lehm" ist gut, und beschreibt am besten, was man als Substrat verwenden sollte. Da der Begriff nicht definiert ist, wird man experimentieren müssen. Auf keinen Fall "richtige" Erde oder Humus, weil das zuviel organische Nährstoffe enthält.
Hier im Forum findest Du viele Infos, was passiert, wenn über das Substrat zuviel Phosphat (Stickstoff wollen wir mal ausschließen durch Nichtverwenden von Teicherde). eingetragen wird, und ein paar Infos, dass das nur bei extremen pH's oder fehlender Härte (sprich Ca+Mg) eine Rolle spielt.
Wie Du in den vorangegangenen Beispielen gelesen hast, reicht diese Erkenntnis nicht, es gibt weitaus mehr Spurenelemente, die für Teichpflanzen wichtig sind. Nimm also Lehm als Substrat, und im Falle eines Misserfolgs "anderen" Lehm. Das sollte funktionieren. Wundere Dich nicht, wenn Pflanzen mit hohem Nährstoffbedarf weniger gut wachsen - dafür gibt es Dünger. Scheue Dich nicht, nicht bzw. schlecht wachsende Pflanzen mitsamt ihrem Substrat/Dünger zu entfernen, um Algensuppe zu vermeiden.


----------

